# Can People From Outta State Get Medical Marijuana Cards?



## VER D (Jan 2, 2011)

yea i think the title pretty much says it all


----------



## Dustybowlz (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking into my state laws theres a subsection that says our authorization MAY be recognized in other states. But upon further investigation There arent currently any that do. 

When looking into each specific state that is pro mmj, there main requirement is an "in state drivers licence". I dont know any way around it. 

I looked into it briefly when I was taking a trip to Hawaii as they are now pro mmj.


----------

